# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Bers Hammond Tour

## sandy-girl

Beres Hammond Tour Dates

http://www.ticketmaster.com/Beres-Ha.../artist/760219

----------


## ackee

Beres, Morgan Heritage and Taurus Riley August 14, 2013

http://www.dbandit.com/events/detail...to-reggae-fest

----------

